# coverage 29400



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Anyone know what this special coverage is? I just noticed on my chevrolet and don't think I've seen it before.

Got 14232 (power steering), 14311 (battery cable), 38170 (gas pedal), 16018 (particulate sensor), and now 29400.. unless I just missed it before.

thanks.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

If nobody can chime in, I can find out tomorrow at work for you.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Wow, this is big. Will post doc in a few minutes. 

[HR][/HR]​*#29400: Special Coverage Adjustment - Diesel Emission Fluid Tank Reservoir - (Nov 17, 2016) *

Subject: 29400 — Diesel Emission Fluid Tank Reservoir


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Posted Docs in thread I started in the General Diesel forum. 
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-g...ent-diesel-emission-fluid-tank-reservoir.html


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks for great info


----------

